# Pensacola Pier 10-31-08 (what is this?)



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, this is my 1st post!

I just moved to Pensacola from Nashville, TN and have decided to learn how to fish. I have started off with a $30 Walmart pole and a small amount of tackle.



My 2nd day at the Pensacola pier I caught:



two shark (approx 18"-24" long)



a Pompano 












one other fish I cannot remember the name of (anybody know what this is?)














I am interested in learning more, so any advise is much appreciated.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

whiting...

did you catch 'em on dead shrimp???... 

they're pretty good eatin!


----------



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was told at the pier, and that it was supposed to b good eating....



I was fishing with dead/frozen shrimp, had good luck with it so far.



Thanks

Nick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome !

glad to see you had good luck the first time on the gulf "skyscraper" !


----------

